# planting in a pond



## Macman6 (17 Jun 2020)

Hi,

i'm wondering does anyone have any tips for planting in a pond, i have a few lilies currenftly in the pots they came in is buying a larger basket the only option or could i use for example a decent sized shallow terracotta bowl?


----------



## dean (17 Jun 2020)

You can use anything you want 
It makes no difference 
I would suggest having some holes in it so if you have to lift it out it drains so it’s not too heavy to move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frederick thompson (18 Jun 2020)

Macman6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i'm wondering does anyone have any tips for planting in a pond, i have a few lilies currenftly in the pots they came in is buying a larger basket the only option or could i use for example a decent sized shallow terracotta bowl?


In my top pond. I grow lillys in grilled baskets. And iris in these but a lot larger. 
And all I have ever used is pebbles. And they grow well. With the nutrients out of the water.
Link
https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/2239721225...ZhJYNYTFTWRmsC_j5LzNTuVOu7hNA-tRoCa2wQAvD_BwE
Fred

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

